
Copay, An Open Source Bitcoin Multi-signature Wallet - maraoz
https://copay.io/
======
dang
This looks like it might be interesting, and didn't get much attention. You're
welcome to repost it as a Show HN. If you like, email us (hn@ycombinator.com)
and we'll be happy to explain more.

